# What happend to my fry



## EdDiE (Jul 25, 2009)

my guppy fry just died out of no were i just took the out and put them in this little holding thing with there old warm water and then put them in with some of my plants and they just died plz tell me what happend.:console:


----------



## nedla (Jun 4, 2009)

Could It be stress from the move? How old were they?


----------



## EdDiE (Jul 25, 2009)

like 2months i think


----------



## blueskies4208 (Aug 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your babies.  Was there a temperature difference in your holding tank? Livebearers are hardy, but they are more sensitive than most fish to water temp differences and water conditions. I'm thinking it must be differences in the water. I'm assuming you were changing water?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

- double post


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

yeeeeeeeesh triple post!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

Eddie,

could you be a lil more specific about that container? is it a breeder trap? does it hang in the tank? is this a seperate tank? if its a seperate tank, was it cycled?

the cause of death can be vast and will help us help you if you would be a lil more detailed in what you did. from the top of my head i can list:

1: Temp Changes
2: Unhealthy Fry
3: Ammonia Spikes
4: Nitrite Spikes
5: Stress.
6: Uncycled Tank
7: Dirty water

The Devil Is In The Detail Eddie. Remember that.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

what are zerdra fish?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

i think he meant Zebra fish aka Danio.....oh well.


----------

